# Fly Tyin Pics



## Paymaster (Oct 29, 2008)

Post flies you tie here. Post as much as you like. Here are some Clousers I tied for Recurve36.


----------



## Streamer (Oct 29, 2008)

Ep minnow





Snake flies




Cowen's coyote




Here's my striper boxes. I know, I know, It way to organized, but I have not had much time to fish lately.


----------



## Mr7mag (Nov 5, 2008)

*Flies*

Great looking flies guys, and those fly boxes look like they are ready to go!


----------



## Ol' Red (Nov 5, 2008)

Those gummies will catch anything that swims....Blane is a freaking genius when it comes to thinking up patterns....I was fortunate enough to learn from him when I lived in VA.  Awesome guy.

Red


----------



## Racer X (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice ties, Streamer.  The snake flies look like a fly I tie.  Mine are tied like a deceiver but with a BIG wool head.  Great for night fishing.


----------



## Racer X (Nov 5, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Those gummies will catch anything that swims....Blane is a freaking genius when it comes to thinking up patterns....I was fortunate enough to learn from him when I lived in VA.  Awesome guy.
> 
> Red




I've fished a gummy minnow on several outings and didn't catch a thing.  They have a good texture but absolutely no movement.


----------



## Ol' Red (Nov 5, 2008)

Racer X said:


> I've fished a gummy minnow on several outings and didn't catch a thing.  They have a good texture but absolutely no movement.



Man, you must not be stripping it right or something...I get plenty of action out of the commercial ones and the ones I tie.....I strip it, it lays up on it's side and BAM!  Short fast jerks seem to work the best....

Red


----------



## Racer X (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm a steamer fool, Red.  I have many friends that chase all kinds of different fish and they've had the same result.  I have found that other flies vastly outperform it.  I may give it another try because I do like the feel of the stuff.


----------



## Streamer (Nov 5, 2008)

The gummy minnow works well for me durring a winter time shad kill, and also when the stripers are tearing up a ball of baitfish near the surface, throw it in the mix and let it free fall, like it is dead.


----------



## Ol' Red (Nov 5, 2008)

Racer X said:


> I'm a steamer fool, Red.  I have many friends that chase all kinds of different fish and they've had the same result.  I have found that other flies vastly outperform it.  I may give it another try because I do like the feel of the stuff.




Hate to hear you and friends have had bad luck....I've seen 10 year olds catch bass on them.  As a matter of fact, you are the only person I have ever heard of mention that they have not had any luck with them....from freshwather to salt, I've caught and seen it catch most everything.  Give it another shot....

Red


----------



## Racer X (Nov 5, 2008)

I guess it has it's place.  I think I would get a better reaction out of some other patterns I use.   I can understand where Streamer is coming from with fishing it as a dead or dying fish but not with a live retrieve.  Put a wire though it and it may be different.  Then you could manipulate the action by bending the wire.  A friend of mine ties a pattern with a wire.  Absolute KILLER during shad kills.  The thing swims just like a  stunned baitfish.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 6, 2008)

Wire,never thought of that but sounds like it would work.


----------



## Racer X (Nov 6, 2008)

Paymaster,

My friend uses one of these to make the wire for the body... http://www.luremaking.com/catalogue/catalogue-index/catalogue-items/commercial_tackle_maker.htm

The wire can be bent at any place along the body for manipulation.  It produces the most realistic dying action I've ever seen in a fly.  Its excellent below dams.  We use a certain material for the body.  He ties commercially and guides.  I can put you in touch with him if you'd like.  This type of fly fishing isn't for everyone, though.  The water is rough and the rods and flies are heavy.  But the fish can be very rewarding.

There is a certain dam up here that has dependable shad kills and has produced the TN state record rainbow.  Both of these fish came from there...


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 6, 2008)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Racer X (Nov 6, 2008)

I think now you can see why I'm so passionate about a certain topic.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 6, 2008)

I understand,but beating up others for theirs, I don't. That being said they should not beat you up for yours either.Flyfish'n is flyfish'n and how and why each of do it the way we do is as varied as each of us are. I don't scold the person that fishes Y2Ks and San Juan Worms. And don't want someone scolding me about fish'n with Beadhead Wooly Buggers with spinners on them. It is all about having fun in the outdoors and at the ty'n bench. At the end of the day its just ty'n and fish'n.


----------



## Racer X (Nov 6, 2008)

I give up.  You guys don't get the point.  The point is.  Fish like I posted above are cheapened by pics of pellet heads.  The trout fishing mentality is so skewed these days that most do not see a difference.

I don't give a rip what or how anyone fishes but I personally don't like it when someone claims a pellet head as the same thing.  Those places offer an advantage to an angler of mediocre skill but by golly they don't admit it!



> I don't scold the person that fishes Y2Ks and San Juan Worms.



I don't either.  I fish with both, sometimes.



> And don't want someone scolding me about fish'n with Beadhead Wooly Buggers with spinners on them.



Who is going to scold you for that?  I've fished spoon flies many times in the past.  I've also fished clousers with spinner blades on them.



> At the end of the day its just ty'n and fish'n.



You'd have an entirely different viewpoint if fishing was how you made your living.  The fishing industry is over 3% of the gross national product of this country.  I don't like misinformation that steals business away from me.  

btw, if it's just fishing for you, why on earth would you moderate a forum that is dedicated to fly fishing?  Seems to me that it's more than JUST fishing to you, it's more like a passion.  It seems to me that it brings you great enjoyment.  The JUST fishing mentality is the very one that equates all fishing as being the same.  It's not about the way a person fishes, it's what they understand about it.  Nobody likes for their livelihood to be cheapened by imitations.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 6, 2008)

Is the fact ,that it is your livelihood ,that is clouding your view. To the rest of us it is recreation.It is being out in the outdoors and enjoying life! If in fact it was my livelihood I would probably see it more your way. But because it is not,I cannot see it from your point of view. So I will concede that. But I have many Recreational Passions and I don't go on Message Boards and knuckle peoples heads because they have a different way they do it. That's all. I hate high fences ,baiting and canned hunts.I have expressed my view on these items often.But I did so without loss of respect for the others that have a different take on the subject. But if where you are it is legal, have at it. If you are in violation of the law or the rules of this forum then you may expect me to fire away. No one in the other posts were in violation of any law nor were they in violation of the rule of this forum. However,Steamer was the author of his thread and asked for pictures to be posted,not a debate over pellet pigs versus stream bred wild fish. You want a debate, start your own thread and as long as it is civil and no name calling gets started I will stay out of the way.


----------



## Racer X (Nov 6, 2008)

Show me where I showed loss of respect with a request to see anything but pellet fed trout.



> Is the fact ,that it is your livelihood ,that is clouding your view.



I have the clouded view but someone that accepts a pellet head as being an equal to a native, wild, or wild raised fish isn't clouded in your eyes?

It has nothing to do with my livelihood.  I had this view before I started guiding, and after I quit.  

Why the heck come to Tennessee, Arkansas, Michigan, Idaho, Montana, Wyoming, Oregon, California, Alaska, Patagonia, New Zealand.....  If you can catch trout just as big in Georgia?  Why even go to these places when a person could stock a cattle pond and do the same thing?  I'm accused of having a character flaw...A CHARACTER FLAW...if I think there is a difference in a cattle pond caught trophy and one caught on the South Holston.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 6, 2008)

Show me where I showed loss of respect with a request to see anything but pellet fed trout.

The fact that it was not your thread. Streamer asked for flyfishing pics. He had no specific species nor requirement for how the fish was reared. His title was Unlimited Fly Fishing Pics. He asked for pics. Got it yet? Good look'n flies in post #5 BTW. I am done.


----------



## Racer X (Nov 6, 2008)

It was just a simple request!  You guys wouldn't last 10 minutes on a forum like the Drake without being offended.  You say it's just fishing but if someone has different thoughts on the subject then that person is considered rude.  Or has a character flaw.


----------



## Ol' Red (Nov 6, 2008)

Racer X said:


> It was just a simple request!  You guys wouldn't last 10 minutes on a forum like the Drake without being offended.  You say it's just fishing but if someone has different thoughts on the subject then that person is considered rude.  Or has a character flaw.




Racer, you need to realize that no one on here fishes for your approval.  We fish for our enjoyment.....The "elitists" in any sport is what cheapens it.  You are entitled to your opinion.  Don't make the mistake of thinking we care what it is.....

Red


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 6, 2008)

I was fly fishing long before the Web/furom crowd moved in.  No such thing as a pellet pig when I was fishing NW GA. The feeding of fish keeps folks coming back to certain areas no doubt, simple because of fish density. The probabilty of catching a biggun increases dramatically. I have recently posted pictures of those type of fish. I still had fun catching them.  I have very few pics of trophy wild brookies, browns and bows that I have caught over the years.  Mostly because when I caught them, no one was with me but the pictures are firmly in my mind.  It is self gratification for me and could care less what any body else thinks of what, where, when or how I catch them. I have taken a breath or two since my last post.  My offence was derailing the Streamer thread and allowing myself to get drawn into a argument on self gratifacation. X, you have a mindset that is unique to many that will ever post on this forum. But X, man don't you think that you may be pushing buttons just a bit? I mean come on, I've caught nice wild trout that were far easier to catch than some of the pelleted, and heavily fished waters.  If you haven't walked into a stream and tossed a fly, any fly, into a pool holding wild fish, and had them practically fight over who gets it, maybe you haven't ventured far enough off the beaten path. I suspect you know exactly what I'm talking about and an by no means trying to deminish your apparent skill.  You probably could outfish me on open water anyday. No I am not tied to the "guide" industry, and only wish I could have been on a regular basis. You are apparently. Everybody is at a certain level of expertise, and  ANYBODY can catch a fish on a fly. (except for my buddy Paul) But look at it this way. I can go to a canned hunt and kill a stud. My boss actually owns one of the most prolific in the nation. I would rather kill a great buck for the area I hunt, than one of his home grown deer.  Much like trout fishing for natives/vs pellet as you call it.  I still enjoy the challenge, and the pull. I know purist/trophy deer hunters too.  If their that serious about it, they generally just keep quite, take off the gortex, put on some buck skin and kill em with a flint lock!  As far as not being able to take it on the Drake Forum, I probably couldn't name every genus and stage of the callibaetis. But many of them would be mumbling on any water, telling me, "yea, but you ain't doin it right!" Same goes for the super snobs on the Southeastflyfishinforum.  I didn't come here for approval, just companionship!  Funny thing is, your probably a great guy, but many here would not know it, for it seems your more interested in telling us how its "not the same" instead of just joining us in enjoying our companionship. The way you talk, you would be making fun of the old man in the local paper, and his 80 lb pumpkin. Yep, he used miracle grow, but he picked it!  AGAIN, maybe you can clue me into the hike out of Cades Cove, to fish some wild water. Unless my affinity for associating with us pellet pig fishermen, is beneath your dignity!


----------



## Racer X (Nov 7, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Racer, you need to realize that no one on here fishes for your approval.  We fish for our enjoyment.....The "elitists" in any sport is what cheapens it.  You are entitled to your opinion.  Don't make the mistake of thinking we care what it is.....
> 
> Red



I guess I have a lot of sorry elitist friends, Red.  We, as friends, couldn't care less about how a person has fun fishing.  But, it's funny to us seeing the big man pump his chest with some plastic trout that proliferate these forums.  That is our opinion, just like it is your opinion that this way of thinking is elitist.  You guys have the advantage of being on a forum that favors your way of thinking.  I've been called a snob, an elitist, and have been told I lack character because I have a difference of opinion towards your pellet farms.  I GLADLY welcome it.  You that disagree have judged my personality because I disagree with pellet fish being on the level of esteem that most of you put them on.  How absurd.  BTW, don't make the mistake in thinking I care, either.


----------



## Racer X (Nov 7, 2008)

Bitteroot,

You seem reasonable but you are still making presumptions about me.  Like with the old man and such.  My paw paw, when he was still alive, got recognized for such things back in the day.  Hardly a worthy comparison to what we're talking about.  Heck, I would like to see more older and younger fisherman on the pellet supported waters.  It's a WONDERFUL way to introduce someone or allow someone that can't get around good to catch some good fish.

My argument (figure of speech) is that these places offer fishing in a controlled environment that, to use your words, increases the probability of catching a biggun dramatically.  
I look at these places the same way if anybody were to corral fish in the ocean and fish in that corral.  Same darn thing.  Would any of you guys proudly lift up a fish out of that corral for a hero shot?  If you would I don't hate you, I just don't agree with you!

A lot of you guys think I'm downing the person.  That isn't so.  I'm downing the tainted thinking that believes a pellet farm and an uncontrolled environment are the same.  If you think it's the same then you would allow a state record dear or trout to come from a controlled environment.  How silly that would be.  To me, anyway.  Life or death, of course not.  But the outdoor way of life would be cheapened.

You asked about Cades Cove before and I'm sorry that I haven't got back to you on it.  Send me a pm and I'd be glad to help you out in any way I can.


----------



## dawgcpa (Nov 7, 2008)

*Racer X*

So you basically don't want them thinking they are as good a fisherman as you.  We get it.  Move on.  I'm tired of trying to see pictures and reading your babble.


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 7, 2008)

Well maybe I am making assumptions, but the pumpkin analogy is pretty acurate.  I used it because we had a small town paper sports editor, that "requested" that people stop bringin by the deer, fish and other items (pumpkins) by to have pictures made.  Stating that unless it was a real trophy, they didn't have time to take pics.  It really made me mad for one reason.  It is not our place as sporstmen to judge what is Trophy/Non Trophy to another sportsman.  It seemed that by your request to see NON pelletized fish, that it was somehow demeaning to have your pic made with one. I understand your argument to some degree, but when it obvoiusly offened many folks, then you have to step back and consider, the common denominator, yourself.  You and I would probably have a good time crawling over the next log jam to fish that little pool holding a prime 8 inch spec.  But I hope that you would also enjoy as I did, taking my buddies to that NC cabin to help them further thier flyfishing journey. I spent the whole weekend just catering to thier food, and entertainment, which included the Pellet Pigs. But to ask in a common thread, to show the NON Pigs as you did, with out pulling punches, to me was just plain rude. It reminds me of a young buck I killed when I was just a lab.  Took it to the taxidermist, and he said, " why don't you save your money until you kill a real deer"!  I'll never forget that feeling of lack of self worth. To my point, at best you didn't know how it would resound with other members here, but plowed ahead. You've taken a little back lash, but we are all probobly no worse for the wear.  What I like most about fly fishing, is that no matter how long you do it, you will NEVER know it all.  Many here are may not be as far along as you in their journey, but take heed, that you don't set one on a path that is filled with the disapointment that they may never measure up to some mystical elitist standard. 

Fish On my friend!


----------



## Racer X (Nov 7, 2008)

You guys are funny!


----------



## Huntinfool (Nov 7, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> You are entitled to your opinion.  Don't make the mistake of thinking we care what it is.....







Racer X said:


> I've been called a snob, an elitist, and have been told I lack character because I have a difference of opinion towards your pellet farms.



No...you've been called those things because you assume that everyone is entitled to your opinion.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 9, 2008)

hope ya'll don't mind, but these pic's have given me lots of idea's on new crappie jigs to try and tie!


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 10, 2008)

rhbama3 said:


> hope ya'll don't mind, but these pic's have given me lots of idea's on new crappie jigs to try and tie!



Welcome. When you tie up some, post them.


----------



## Ol' Red (Nov 10, 2008)

rhbama3 said:


> hope ya'll don't mind, but these pic's have given me lots of idea's on new crappie jigs to try and tie!




I've got more materials that you can shake a stick at.  I've got all the equipment too.  Guess we'll have to get together and do some tying come spring.....

Red


----------



## bhamby (Jan 7, 2009)

here are a few i  did


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 8, 2009)

Hope you know your in on the next swap!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 8, 2009)

Bitteroot said:


> Hope you know your in on the next swap!



Yeah, for sure. 
Good look'n bugs bhamby. Thanks for post'n pics.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 9, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> wish i could take a pic of a fly and you actually see it...but dont have a good enough cam i guess.



I help you out! Just send me all the flies you want pics made of and I'll post them for you! No return address needed!


----------



## bhamby (Jan 9, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> wish i could take a pic of a fly and you actually see it...but dont have a good enough cam i guess.



you just gotta keep tryin til you get the right lighting, distance and the zoom just right it took me a few bad shots before i got it just right . give it another try and show us your work .  all i got is a kodak easy share z740  a hand me down from the wife cause she gets mad if i take her good cam in the woods


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2009)

If it has a macro setting,try it.


----------



## croaker (Jan 9, 2009)

Here’s a few mediocre pictures from a mediocre tyer:


----------



## bhamby (Jan 10, 2009)

croaker said:


> Here’s a few mediocre pictures from a mediocre tyer:



nice job     i really like the 3rd one and the last one  beat the bass will eat em up


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 10, 2009)

Look good to me! Congrats and thanks for posting pics.


----------

